# Wilier Izoard comparison with Mortirolo



## Wal (Dec 5, 2006)

Looking for advice from anyone that has experienced the ride of the 2007 Wilier Izoard and/or the Wilier Mortirolo. I have recently purchased the Izoard and although I am very pleased with it's speed and handling I am finding it a bit uncomfortable over the longer rides, with shoulder and neck pain coming through after 2 hours or so. It doesn't help that I have bought bought the frame one size too small, but I have configured it to gain a relatively relaxed (upright) position. I am giving thought to trying the Mortirolo which supposedly is a more comfortable frame, but unsure as to just how much difference there is between the two in terms of characteristics. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

There is very little difference between the two in terms of geometry. Size for size the Mortirolo has a 1/2 cm shorter toptube, and a shorter headtube. The headtube angle is 1/2 degree steeper. The chainstays are the same length on both. You would notice no huge difference between the two with your bike set up the way you described it. I suggest you get your bike professionally fitted. Neck and shoulder pain are almost always related to stem length, providing you bought the proper size frame anyway.


----------



## Wal (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I have had the bike fitted at LBS, but unfortunately there is only so much I could do because I bought 1 size down from what I should have. I have already flipped the stem to gain more handlebar height, but because the head tube is short (relative to how I am trying to configure the bike) there is not much more I can do in terms of height. Based on what you have said, I will look at trying a new (shorter) stem to see if that will assist.


----------

